# Spouse work



## Sandy09 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have recently moved to Bangkok with my husband, who was transferred here by his firm. I hold a Non-Immigrant O visa.
I am an HR professional and want to start work in Bangkok as an independent consultant/trainer.

Cld u pls let me know if it is possible to get a work permit for self-employed individuals? if yes, what is the process. 


Thx!
Sandy


----------

